# Predatoro 521 newspaper shredder



## yoda (Dec 30, 2015)

Ingested the neighbor's newspapaper a few weeks ago and it made horrible sounds as it was shredding and then killed the engine. Couldn't believe how cleanly it cut through the paper. Only damage was a stretched auger belt, which I had to replace. 

It seems like a 29" belt should fit. Even with a new 29.5" belt I'm at the limit of adjustment. In other words, if this new belt stretches any, I have no more adjustment left.

With the increased HP of the Predator, the auger belt seems like the weak link. Any upgrades possible?


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

things I'd look at.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I don't understand the problem? Put a different belt size on, if a 1/2" is too much, try a 1/4" difference. Belts over the net are cheap enough, $7 for a Kevlar, and Kevlar stretches less.

You can try a variable pulley. Search the subject under my name for my thread on it.


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Don't you want the belt to be the weak link? Cheap and easy to fix/replace.


----------



## yoda (Dec 30, 2015)

Looks like the Kevlar belt is something to look into. I should be good for this year with a stock belt. I may take the auger and impeller assembly apart during the summer, just to make sure everything is OK. The gearbox has some slop in it, but the grease was full and looked clean.


----------



## jrcjr (Sep 23, 2017)

Wait....if you can adjust it out to be 29.5-inch, can't you un-adjust it back to 29-inch and put a 29-inch belt on it?


----------



## yoda (Dec 30, 2015)

That's what I plan to do. I have a used 29" belt around here somewhere.


----------

